# Anyone Looking For Some Cheap Tail?



## dbhost

I was about to answer the question by referring my ex, but I was mistaken…

I saw that jig for sale at the BORG yesterday and wondered if anyone here has tried it. Good review… A pity it is so short, but then again, if your primary use is making drawers, then 6" is fine… I have the MLCS Pins & Tails rig and it works fine, my problem is lousy material. When I throw even halfway decent ply or good hardwood at it, perfect DTs every time…


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review! Might have to give this a try.


----------



## BigG

DBHOST, by using the supplied spacer you can make dovetails on 10' stock if you wish. Had the same problem with a handheld as was mentioned with a table regarding the bit bearing riding up over the jig. Got a good bit and router bushings to solve the problem.


----------



## woodworkerscott

**DON'T BUY THIS JIG!**
As a professional woodworker my opinion differs greatly. I bought one last summer and I think it is a piece of sh#! With a little more use you will find that the router bearings will fall apart and the jig will become inaccurate. The jig for the money is at MLCS Woodworking, bar none. For around $50 bucks you get a precision jig, template guide and two bits for flawless dovetails. Any others reading this …don't buy the EZ Pro!!!


----------



## DaveTPilot

As I said in my post, I bought and will use a good quality bit. I'll use good bearings or a bushing. I didn't and wouldn't recommend buying this jig for the bit. I have only used the jig to cut about 100 dovetails so I can't speak to the long term accuracy. I'm not a professional woodworker but I care about and recognize quality craftsmanship. For less than $35 this jig was right for me at the time I needed it. No regrets.


----------



## Tim29

Thanks for posting an honest review about a cheaper jig Matt. It looks like the jig worked great for your needs. And the price is certainly right. I have seen this jig at HD and have thought about buying it for a while. I just might after reading this.


----------



## woodworkerscott

After you use an upgraded bit and bearings then the money went to a cheap dovetail jig carcass. The plastic on the jig will wear quickly making accuracy very difficult to reach. For me, even if I was an occasional hobbyist, I would rather spend 15 more dollars and get a professional grade jig that will last a lifetime that has absolutely no parts to wear out. Free shipping as well. MLCS is better for the buck. Harbor Freight makes a complete dovetail machine for $35 that is better than the EZ Pro. 
I am not cutting down the review, just the product. What works for you, works for you. Just use it a lot and then we will see. Mine worked great at first, too. But what counts in the woodworking world is longevity, reliability and cost. Spending less initially does not mean you saved money.
Best of luck.


----------



## DaveTPilot

Scott, 
No worries. Honest reviews and opinions are what we all want. I looked up the MLCS site and looks like they have some good buys.

Which jig, specifically, are you talking about? Is it this one? http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics4/dovejighalf.jpg


----------



## woodworkerscott

Here's a link to a video you will like. Watch the whole thing if you have time. Fun. 




.

Sure, there is a little preparation, but well worth it.

You can also watch the same video shown on the product page. You Tube lets you see it better.
The jigs I am talking about.. go to MLCS home page, go to the Accessories drop down menu, 2nd down click dovetail jigs. The templates shown at the beginning are the ones. They sell individually for $49.95. Wood Magazine and others have ranked this and other MLCS tools as the best. Comes with goodies. Check out the whole site….I just bought some great stuff from the bargain bin and there are web specials. Also, sign up for the newsletter/sales info and get 10% off orders here and there. Enjoy!


----------

